# My TPU's Changed overnight...How about you?



## Ridewithme38 (Dec 8, 2012)

RCI Just change the TPU's for my week....It went from 27 TPU per side to 24 TPU per side....Which SUCKS because now i will be depositing 94 tpus this year instead of 106, but to be fair, is probly a more accurate number...


I'm wondering, did this happen across the board to other resorts or just mine?

Did they 're-evaluate' your ownerships TPU value this weekend too?


----------



## sandkastle4966 (Dec 8, 2012)

My deposited weeks are exactly the same as they have been.  

Future deposits?  They change quite frequently - up and down.  Reviewing my "portfolio" - in the last 2 months,  only one resort has gone down, all the rest are the same.


----------



## tschwa2 (Dec 8, 2012)

Yes.  The only two that I regularly deposit both went down.  One from 23 to 22 and the other from 40 to 37.


----------



## bellesgirl (Dec 8, 2012)

You are right - 3 of my non-deposited weeks lost 4 points each (56 - 52) but one of my others picked up 5 (30 - 35).  Annoying since I was going to bank them at the end of the month after I pay my MFs.  Once deposited supposedly they cannot change but I just noticed that a deposited week that was 30 is now 35.  That's nice!


----------



## lcml11 (Dec 8, 2012)

Ridewithme38 said:


> RCI Just change the TPU's for my week....It went from 27 TPU per side to 24 TPU per side....Which SUCKS because now i will be depositing 94 tpus this year instead of 106, but to be fair, is probly a more accurate number...
> 
> 
> I'm wondering, did this happen across the board to other resorts or just mine?
> ...



Was this your Kingsgate timeshare?


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Dec 8, 2012)

lcml11 said:


> Was this your Kingsgate timeshare?



My Patriots place Lock-off


----------



## lcml11 (Dec 8, 2012)

Ridewithme38 said:


> My Patriots place Lock-off



Just got back from there.  It is a great resort.  The only surprise I had was that I left my laptop at home.  The comuter room supporting this resort is at Kingsgate and they have Apple computers.  I suggested they put a regular computer at Patriots Place in the survey they sent.  Gave great ratings in all catagories.  Interesting to notice, I saw that Knights Inn that is co-located with the resort is now closed and appears to be falling into disrepair.  Hopefully someone will buy it and fix it up.  Patriots Place and Wyndham do not appear to be interested.  They indicated it would have to be brought up to code and that this was not cost effective.  This eye sore could be a contributing factor in the drop in TPUs at this location.

Just checked the internet, it appears Knights Inn is part of the Wyndham Hotel Group.  Do not know if this location was owned by Wyndham or a francisee.

http://www.knightsinn.com/


----------



## bnoble (Dec 8, 2012)

Mine went down, but they do tend to fluctuate a little bit.  I deposited 2013 at a high point, and am in no hurry to deposit 2014 just yet, so can wait until they go back up.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Dec 8, 2012)

lcml11 said:


> Just got back from there.  It is a great resort.  The only surprise I had was that I left my laptop at home.  The comuter room supporting this resort is at Kingsgate and they have Apple computers.  I suggested they put a regular computer at Patriots Place in the survey they sent.  Gave great ratings in all catagories.  Interesting to notice, I saw that Knights Inn that is co-located with the resort is now closed and appears to be falling into disrepair.  Hopefully someone will buy it and fix it up.  Patriots Place and Wyndham do not appear to be interested.  They indicated it would have to be brought up to code and that this was not cost effective.  This eye sore could be a contributing factor in the drop in TPUs at this location.



That hotel property adjacent to Patriot's Place has always been a problem. It used to be the Holiday Inn 1776 and then the Ramada Inn 1776.  I remember back in the 1980's, the Holiday Inn 1776 was a real nice destination hotel for conferences and meetings.  I enjoyed my "work trips" to Williamsburg for a couple of nights whenever I got the chance.

No surprise that some "brand X" chain couldn't make a go of it there either.  It is a shame, but also probably the result of the overbuidling of timeshares in Williamsburg.  So in a way, Wyndham is somewhat responsible for the outcome at that hotel location.

p.s.  I guess I shouldn't have said "always been a problem" . . . but rather "became a problem a long time ago" which resulted in the changes in brand affiliation.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Dec 8, 2012)

As for the original question/post, it makes some sense that RCI would reevaluate TPU values this time of the year as many/most(?) pay their MF's now and are thinking about depositing if they won't be using in 2013.


----------



## lcml11 (Dec 8, 2012)

Timeshare Von said:


> That hotel property adjacent to Patriot's Place has always been a problem. It used to be the Holiday Inn 1776 and then the Ramada Inn 1776.  I remember back in the 1980's, the Holiday Inn 1776 was a real nice destination hotel for conferences and meetings.  I enjoyed my "work trips" to Williamsburg for a couple of nights whenever I got the chance.
> 
> No surprise that some "brand X" chain couldn't make a go of it there either.  It is a shame, but also probably the result of the overbuidling of timeshares in Williamsburg.  So in a way, Wyndham is somewhat responsible for the outcome at that hotel location.
> 
> p.s.  I guess I shouldn't have said "always been a problem" . . . but rather "became a problem a long time ago" which resulted in the changes in brand affiliation.



It is my understanding that the HOA rents their repossed units through Wyndham Extra Holidays, if this is true, maybe the Knights Inn closure will help the rental business for the resort.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 8, 2012)

If that property was built prior to 1976, there is no (or limited) ADA adaptions -    like doorway widths, no stairs, public bathrooms and zero entrance showers, etc. Then there might be hazardous materials, older plumbing piping and out of date electric.

To tear it down and rebuild, it would have to be built with set-backs and environmental issues (wetlands) and more required (bigger) parking lots which a smaller (existing) lot may not be able to be met.

And as for the sales staff giving bumpus about Wyndham rentals or knowing about the property next door --- dang, they sell Wyndham timeshares and know so little detail about that other than their commission schedule.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Dec 8, 2012)

lcml11 said:


> It is my understanding that the HOA rents their repossed units through Wyndham Extra Holidays, if this is true, maybe the Knights Inn closure will help the rental business for the resort.



In theory I get what you're saying but in the old days, they had the Holiday Inn or Ramada Inn reservation system to help them . . . especially for those using frequent traveler programs.  I think some no-named chain like Knights Inn is pretty much meaningless.  So it would require someone wanting that specific location and then thinking "oh that hotel is closed so maybe I see about a timeshare rental next door".  I doubt that will happen.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Dec 8, 2012)

Timeshare Von said:


> In theory I get what you're saying but in the old days, they had the Holiday Inn or Ramada Inn reservation system to help them . . . especially for those using frequent traveler programs.  I think some no-named chain like Knights Inn is pretty much meaningless.  So it would require someone wanting that specific location and then thinking "oh that hotel is closed so maybe I see about a timeshare rental next door".  I doubt that will happen.



Interestingly enough, a search for a reservation at the Ramada Inn 1776 here resulted in a booking at Wyndham Patriot's Place.  I'm wondering if Wyndham has acquired that old POS hotel?


----------



## lcml11 (Dec 8, 2012)

Timeshare Von said:


> Interestingly enough, a search for a reservation at the Ramada Inn 1776 here resulted in a booking at Wyndham Patriot's Place.  I'm wondering if Wyndham has acquired that old POS hotel?



Followed your link, got a group called Hotel Planner, they have the Hotel on-line but are saying that the reservations would go to the following:

Wyndham Patriot Place
Comfort Inn
Holiday Inn


----------



## ronandjoan (Dec 8, 2012)

Ridewithme38 said:


> RCI Just change the TPU's for my week....It went from 27 TPU per side to 24 TPU per side....Which SUCKS because now i will be depositing 94 tpus this year instead of 106, but to be fair, is probly a more accurate number...
> 
> 
> I'm wondering, did this happen across the board to other resorts or just mine?
> ...



Hi Ride
From the begining of the TPU program, we have been totally unable to plan very well with RCI and the TPU values - RCI seems to do exactly as it pleases - and often without logic.  

ours go down, most of the time, and so very difficult to plan ahead.  We seldom use RCI now.


----------



## gnorth16 (Dec 8, 2012)

Mine also went down.  A side down 2 and B side down 3.  Not surprised, but it could have been worse.  I still have plenty of TPU's to use and not enough vacation time to use them...

I have noticed a drop in some of the destinations I usually look for.  It could be seasonal or resort specific.  Anyone else notice any drops on the booking side of RCI?


----------



## nursie (Dec 8, 2012)

Ridewithme38 said:


> RCI Just change the TPU's for my week....It went from 27 TPU per side to 24 TPU per side....Which SUCKS because now i will be depositing 94 tpus this year instead of 106, but to be fair, is probly a more accurate number...
> 
> 
> I'm wondering, did this happen across the board to other resorts or just mine?
> ...



I had 3 weeks available for deposit that went down: 29 to 26, 27 to 24, 20 to 17
I had 2 weeks available for deposit that went up: 30 to 33, 16 to 17
I had 2 deposit credits that went up: one by 5 or 18 to 23, another by 3 or 18 to 21
AND I had a combined credit that's tied to an ongoing search go from 60 to 64!
Whew! I was bummed at first to see the drop on my 3 weeks but after adding it all up and doing the math I gained 16 TPUs, lost 9, so I'm still at a net gain of 7......all is well!

I need to post this on my other thread which I started a few weeks back about RCI TPUs being a fluid situation, it certainly is.


----------



## nursie (Dec 8, 2012)

gnorth16 said:


> Mine also went down.  A side down 2 and B side down 3.  Not surprised, but it could have been worse.  I still have plenty of TPU's to use and not enough vacation time to use them...
> 
> I have noticed a drop in some of the destinations I usually look for.  It could be seasonal or resort specific.  Anyone else notice any drops on the booking side of RCI?



Yes, I just booked 3 Disney DVC 2brs that last Sept. were 45 TPUs each, I got them for June weeks at 29,29, 35
Fairly big difference to book now for upcoming summer!


----------



## Timeshare Von (Dec 8, 2012)

lcml11 said:


> Followed your link, got a group called Hotel Planner, they have the Hotel on-line but are saying that the reservations would go to the following:
> 
> Wyndham Patriot Place
> Comfort Inn
> Holiday Inn



Right . . . and the "reservation" I researched was placed with Patriot's Place.


----------



## lcml11 (Dec 9, 2012)

Timeshare Von said:


> Right . . . and the "reservation" I researched was placed with Patriot's Place.



You hit the nail on the head on this one.  Slick trick by Hotel Planner.


----------



## krj9999 (Dec 9, 2012)

I had one available for deposit drop from 28 to 26.
Calculator for another shows drop from 26 to 24.
No change to any existing deposits.


----------



## JulieAB (Dec 10, 2012)

This is the second year mine has dropped.   Last year it was only a total of 5-6 between the lockoff, and this year it's 10! I'm bummed because my maint fees went up a good amount too.  I don't think I'm under $10/tpu anymore!  I knew I was taking a gamble waiting to pay my fees and deposit though. 

I thought the resort evaluations come out in January though?  So wouldn't that mean values across the board go up/down in the spring?


----------



## skimble (Dec 10, 2012)

52 to 46.  My points are down too.


----------



## theo (Dec 10, 2012)

*Exactly so...*



ronandjoan said:


> <snip> RCI seems to do exactly as it pleases - and often without logic......  We seldom use RCI now.



I could not possibly have said it any better. We bid RCI "adieu" forever several years ago now.


----------



## gnipgnop (Dec 11, 2012)

Mine too went down......Waterside by Spinnaker.........spring break week.  Down from 26 to 22.  This really stinks!


----------



## Gophesjo (Dec 11, 2012)

My left over TPU's jumped up from 3 to 5.  Not sure how it happened...


----------



## bnoble (Dec 11, 2012)

One of the underlying weeks was increased in this most recent re-valuation; in such cases, already-deposited weeks (including deposit credits and combined deposits based on them) can be increased as well.  I've had that happen a couple times now.  But, as far as I know, once deposited they don't go down.


----------



## klpca (Dec 11, 2012)

Well, it looks like I'm the big loser. I had one week (CSP) drop from 50 to 37  and my Maui week dropped from somewhere in the low 40's to 31 

Now that I've had some time to reflect, I can understand the devaluation for CSP - even though its a summer week at the beach in SoCal, it is still a one bedroom. I was always surprised to get 50 TPU's for that property relative to other properties that I saw. With my Maui week, I really don't understand - its a fixed summer week two bedroom on Maui. No worries for us though, we will either use it or rent it.

Lucky for me, I had deposited my CSP week a couple of months ago and my available TPU's remains at 50. I won't be depositing my Maui week ever.


----------



## Gophesjo (Dec 11, 2012)

bnoble said:


> One of the underlying weeks was increased in this most recent re-valuation; in such cases, already-deposited weeks (including deposit credits and combined deposits based on them) can be increased as well.  I've had that happen a couple times now.  But, as far as I know, once deposited they don't go down.



Thanks for the explanation!


----------



## kristapb (Dec 12, 2012)

*Mine dropped too!*



Ridewithme38 said:


> RCI Just change the TPU's for my week....It went from 27 TPU per side to 24 TPU per side....Which SUCKS because now i will be depositing 94 tpus this year instead of 106, but to be fair, is probly a more accurate number...
> 
> 
> I'm wondering, did this happen across the board to other resorts or just mine?
> ...



Went from 27 to 25 about a month ago, then just this week dropped to 22!  I may be exchanging with SFX in the future.


----------



## mtforeman (Dec 12, 2012)

*mine went down as well*

When TPU was originally implemented each side of my timeshare was worth 32 points each.  It went down to 27, then 24, now for 2014 it is down all the way to 20.

It wouldn't bother me so much if RCI wasn't listing the same weeks, in the same units, available for exchange for MORE than they were offering me to deposit them.  I'm not talking asynchronous here--I'm saying that they had the same week available for exchange at the exact same time that they were offering me less for the same week--so I couldn't deposit it and, the same day, select the week and book it with the points I got.

Oh well--we still use RCI but mainly because I am always on the look out for the super good deal weeks of 4 pts or 5 points.  Our first banking of 58 points has already bought us multiple vacations at the $200 per reservation, but I am disappointed.  We may get to the point that we decide just to rent.


----------



## kherbold (Dec 12, 2012)

My Honolulu TPU's went up.


----------



## mtforeman (Dec 12, 2012)

2 Bedrooms     6 (6)  Full  Fri 20-Jun-2014  Fri 27-Jun-2014  Exchange Fee  25  

The above is the exact week for the exact unit that they are willing to give me 20 pts for right now.  But to book it would cost 25 pts.  

Something fishy here...


----------



## rosieox (Dec 12, 2012)

After our last exchange, we will never exchange again.   We have a Gold Crown, big Island Hawaii, they only gave us 24 points.   It takes 39 points to book into our own resort.  Others in Kona are 30 plus to book non Gold Crown.    We’re actually going to stay there this February for the first time.  If we don’t like it, we’ll sell it.


----------



## jnrgault (Dec 12, 2012)

*TPU?*

OK Tuggers - for the uninitiated. What's a TPU?


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 12, 2012)

Trading Power Unit

you can find a list of common acronyms and terms in Timesharing in this article here:

http://www.tug2.net/timeshare_advice/timeshare_glossary.htm


----------



## CMartin249 (Dec 12, 2012)

I have two that dropped one point each.


----------



## Carolinian (Dec 12, 2012)

You have identified the smoking gun that shows the corruption of the current RCI system.




mtforeman said:


> When TPU was originally implemented each side of my timeshare was worth 32 points each.  It went down to 27, then 24, now for 2014 it is down all the way to 20.
> 
> It wouldn't bother me so much if RCI wasn't listing the same weeks, in the same units, available for exchange for MORE than they were offering me to deposit them.  I'm not talking asynchronous here--I'm saying that they had the same week available for exchange at the exact same time that they were offering me less for the same week--so I couldn't deposit it and, the same day, select the week and book it with the points I got.
> 
> Oh well--we still use RCI but mainly because I am always on the look out for the super good deal weeks of 4 pts or 5 points.  Our first banking of 58 points has already bought us multiple vacations at the $200 per reservation, but I am disappointed.  We may get to the point that we decide just to rent.


----------



## MuranoJo (Dec 12, 2012)

*Seems reasonable for TPUs to fluctuate over time*

I have my own issues with RCI (primarily the rental program using freshly deposited units).  However, fluctuating TPU values over time seem reasonable to me, depending on RCI's inventory and projected demand for the unit at the time you're checking the TPU value.  

To clarify, I'm talking about using the TPU calculator to check what your current deposit value would be if you should choose to deposit at that time.
As others have said, the TPU value of already-deposited units should not go down, but could go up.

Regarding RCI's TPU offer for your deposit vs. what they charge to exchange into the exact same week, well, I just look at it as the typical frosting on the cake for RCI.  (After all, they already make their $$ on the exchange fee and other optional add-ons.)


----------



## Carolinian (Dec 13, 2012)

I concur, and have always taken the position that it is reasonable for trading power to fluctuate over time.  Supply and demand are always changing.

However, when an exchange company that makes its money by charging a service fee, gives different values AT THE SAME POINT IN TIME for the very same week, depending on whether it is a deposit or an exchange, that is NOT a fluctuation over time. That is clear corruption within the exchange system.  When an exchange company clearly overpoints inventory in constant oversupply while underpointing inventory that is rare in the system and in constant undersupply, then that is a thoroughly corrupt system.




muranojo said:


> I have my own issues with RCI (primarily the rental program using freshly deposited units).  However, fluctuating TPU values over time seem reasonable to me, depending on RCI's inventory and projected demand for the unit at the time you're checking the TPU value.
> 
> To clarify, I'm talking about using the TPU calculator to check what your current deposit value would be if you should choose to deposit at that time.
> As others have said, the TPU value of already-deposited units should not go down, but could go up.
> ...


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Dec 13, 2012)

I have never heard of a place that buys things for the same price they sell them for...Returns are a little different, but with most places there is a restocking fee and other fees for returns, so even then, you don't get the same back as you paid

Business just doesn't work like that....Why would you want to trade back into the same place you just deposited anyway???

The Membership Fees are the cost to deal with the website, the exchange fees are the costs to deal with the resorts...I'm sure they make a profit on both...TPU's are the 'currency' used to trade online...I'm sure they make a profit with that too....It's kind of silly to think a company is not going to try to maximize all profits

Carolina is living in a foreign country, i believe it is a more 'socialized' place, so that maybe why Carolina is having trouble with the American style of Capitalism


----------



## lindner (Dec 13, 2012)

*Is it fishy, or is it reasonable?*

Timeshare is not like a regular commodity in that it becomes worthless once the checkin date has passed.  In other words, RCI is taking a gamble that the TPUs it is giving you for your deposit will not be lost if no one uses your deposit.  It could be that RCI is simply trying to anticipate which deposits are very likely to be used and which have a good chance to sit empty, likely based on past experiences.  If a deposit is likely to be used, it would give you more for your deposit relative to the cost to exchange into it (a higher deposit to exchange ratio).  On the other hand, if there is a good chance that your deposit will sit empty, it will give you a lower deposit to exchange ratio.  After all, RCI loses money if deposits sit empty, and the greater the risk of that happening, the more they would want to hedge their bets.



mtforeman said:


> 2 Bedrooms     6 (6)  Full  Fri 20-Jun-2014  Fri 27-Jun-2014  Exchange Fee  25
> 
> The above is the exact week for the exact unit that they are willing to give me 20 pts for right now.  But to book it would cost 25 pts.
> 
> Something fishy here...


----------



## peppermintpatty (Dec 13, 2012)

*Loss of TPU*

I own at 3 resorts in Western Canada. President's week 7 in Whistler went down 7 points ( go figure!), St Ives week 24 went down 1 point, week 35 went down 4 points and Banff Gate week 52 went down 4 points. I am sure that more went down than went up and as usually the corrupt RCI is making more money.  I called RCI for some explanation as all 4 weeks had gone down, none had gone up but I got the usual run around. They said it went down because they did not have as many requests for these resorts in this timeframe. Personally, I find making a request frustrating and waiting, so I do not make them and just check on a regular basis. I will be trying other exchange companies from now on.


----------



## klpca (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm in no way defending RCI, but if you want another example of a business that runs this way, check out Amazon. I've been doing some Christmas shopping and yesterday it was books. Here's one I was looking at: http://tinyurl.com/Amazon-liar-and-spy 
Amazon will give you $2.75 for a book that they are selling used for $10.22. (Of course you can buy it new for $9.99. Obviously those are delusional third party sellers). RCI didn't invent this business model.

Luckily there are other options available if we don't want to play their game.


----------



## Gophesjo (Dec 13, 2012)

lindner said:


> Timeshare is not like a regular commodity in that it becomes worthless once the checkin date has passed.  In other words, RCI is taking a gamble that the TPUs it is giving you for your deposit will not be lost if no one uses your deposit.  It could be that RCI is simply trying to anticipate which deposits are very likely to be used and which have a good chance to sit empty, likely based on past experiences.  If a deposit is likely to be used, it would give you more for your deposit relative to the cost to exchange into it (a higher deposit to exchange ratio).  On the other hand, if there is a good chance that your deposit will sit empty, it will give you a lower deposit to exchange ratio.  After all, RCI loses money if deposits sit empty, and the greater the risk of that happening, the more they would want to hedge their bets.



RCI is not really taking much of a risk.  We are giving it free inventory (after also having given them membership fees) that it can use to solicit exchange fees from other members.  If it is not able to move that inventory before it becomes unuseable, RCI is not really out anything, as their business model almost guarantees that more TPUs will expire than will available weeks.  I would like to see 'equal for equal' on the TPU's it charges for deposit credits given.  

Playing with the RCI system is fun, but by no stretch of the imagination is RCI the best deal out there financially.  Yes, they have far better inventory than most of the independents, but the costs are much higher as well.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Dec 13, 2012)

Gophesjo said:


> Playing with the RCI system is fun, but by no stretch of the imagination is RCI the best deal out there financially.  Yes, they have far better inventory than most of the independents, but the costs are much higher as well.



The thing is, even if an exchange company is free, it doesn't matter if they have no inventory....It's worth paying that little bit extra for the sheer volume of weeks that RCI has...


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 13, 2012)

Still loving my TPU's, but they indeed dropped.  I used to get 101 TPU's for one lockoff, now I only get 84.  

But I was slowly boiled, because my points dropped to 96 first, that was the last time they adjusted trading power.  No big deal to me.  I have more than I can use, and I already deposited 2013 for the higher number.  I kind of think another adjustment might increase the numbers before 2014.  Might be worth a few months of waiting to see.


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 13, 2012)

I guess that the question that comes to my mind (I haven't read every post in this thread) is that if everyone's deposits went down in TPU's, did the corresponding 'price' in TPU's of an exchange also come down? If so, then the whole exercise is meaningless. If the 'cost' in TPU's of an exchange remains the same or increases, then it's the usual inflationary spiral of devaluing RCI's cost (for our deposits) and increasing their profit while all along we pay our membership fees and exchange fees for the privilege.

The more I know about timesharing in general and RCI in particular, the less I like it.

Jim


----------



## Carolinian (Dec 14, 2012)

rosieox said:


> After our last exchange, we will never exchange again.   We have a Gold Crown, big Island Hawaii, they only gave us 24 points.   It takes 39 points to book into our own resort.  Others in Kona are 30 plus to book non Gold Crown.    We’re actually going to stay there this February for the first time.  If we don’t like it, we’ll sell it.



You mıght also want to consıder tradıng ıt through www.sfx-resorts.com or another ındependent exchange company.


----------



## Carolinian (Dec 14, 2012)

Thıs ıs an apples and oranges comparısıon.

Exchange companıes make theır money from servıce fees or *exchange fees* NOT from a dıfferentıal between the buyıng prıce and sellıng prıce.  That ıs a totally dıfferent busıness model.

İf they are now tryıng to do both then that ıs ın effect a sneaky and dıshonest backdoor fee ıncrease at the same tıme they are also ıncreasıng the fee charged openly.




klpca said:


> I'm in no way defending RCI, but if you want another example of a business that runs this way, check out Amazon. I've been doing some Christmas shopping and yesterday it was books. Here's one I was looking at: http://tinyurl.com/Amazon-liar-and-spy
> Amazon will give you $2.75 for a book that they are selling used for $10.22. (Of course you can buy it new for $9.99. Obviously those are delusional third party sellers). RCI didn't invent this business model.
> 
> Luckily there are other options available if we don't want to play their game.


----------



## Carolinian (Dec 14, 2012)

Then you mıght want to check out the way RCI dıd busıness untıl recently or the way other tımeshare exchange companıes do busıness.  Theır fees are 1. the exchange fee and 2. sometımes a membershıp fee.

You also ıgnore the fact that RCI sometımes gıves MORE poınts lıte for a deposıt than they charge for an exchange.  A Tugger a couple of years ago dıscovered a week at an overbuılt resort ın an overbuılt area where they gave 50 Poınts Lıte for a deposıt but you could trade ınto the very same week at the very same tıme for 10 Poınts Lıte.  RCI puts theır thumb on the scales both dırectıons.

At Least ın regular RCI Poınts they are not playıng thıs shell game yet whıch also shows that ıt ıs totally unnecessary to an honest tımeshare exchange busıness model even for RCI!  Maybe that bıt of honesty wıll vanısh when they get around to mergıng Poınts and Poınts Lıte.




Ridewithme38 said:


> I have never heard of a place that buys things for the same price they sell them for...Returns are a little different, but with most places there is a restocking fee and other fees for returns, so even then, you don't get the same back as you paid
> 
> Business just doesn't work like that....Why would you want to trade back into the same place you just deposited anyway???
> 
> ...


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Dec 14, 2012)

*Attracting rental inventory?*



Carolinian said:


> You also ıgnore the fact that RCI sometımes gıves MORE poınts lıte for a deposıt than they charge for an exchange.  A Tugger a couple of years ago dıscovered a week at an overbuılt resort ın an overbuılt area where they gave 50 Poınts Lıte for a deposıt but you could trade ınto the very same week at the very same tıme for 10 Poınts Lıte.



I remember that.  Perhaps RCI is encouraging deposits in order to rent them, not supply them to exchangers?  In a world where RCI did not do rentals they would likely offer 10 TPUs, not 50.


----------



## JoyC (Dec 15, 2012)

The summer cape weeks went down 5 TPU each.  Not good, but luckly for us 2013 is already deposited.


----------



## Carolinian (Dec 17, 2012)

The fact that this happened all at once and on a widescale basis indicates that it is one of RCI's arbitrary moves, that have happened all too often since Cendant / Wyndham took over RCI, rather than anything market-related.  Market-based shifts would not happen that suddenly and not all over the waterfront like this has.  RCI has put its thumb on the scales yet again.

The last time this happened was when they introduced the new ''Points Lite'' system to ''Weeks''.  RCI swore that they were not changing valuations, only making them public, but it soon became clear that there were, in fact, widespread valuation changes, and most of those stood the concept of supply and demand on its head.  RCI blatantly lied to its members in that instance.

In the brave new world of RCI, members cannot depend on them to maintain a stable system or to play straight with valuations.  I used to consider RCI the best exchange company out there, but now I avoid them and either rent my weeks or use independent exchange companies.  The corrupt interface between Points and Points Lite (''Weeks'') was the very first indication that they were playing games with the exchange system, and their corrupt rental system which followed was an even bigger blow to their integrity.


----------



## gnorth16 (Jan 11, 2013)

I deposited my week and instead of the TPU's going down like it should have (using the deposit calculator), they went up. (4 TPU's)  Now I need to get some more ongoing searches started...


----------



## anngem (Feb 7, 2013)

*How to find out TPU*

I'm sure this must have been answered somewhere but how does one find out the TPU for their resort/week?


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 7, 2013)

anngem said:


> I'm sure this must have been answered somewhere but how does one find out the TPU for their resort/week?



You have to have an RCI membership - their is a tool on RCI you can use.


----------



## dannybaker (Apr 7, 2013)

*Tpu going down*

We own several timeshares and we are lucky several of them trade with both RCI and II. We use both of them and re-evaluate regularly. We lost a total of 14 TPU's( two bedroom lock off) on one unit this year. The other one gained 2 TPU's so a total loss of twelve and a total TPU's of 92 for 2013. We have had some great trades this year and take advantage of pop up last minute exchanges. The last two exchanges were for a one bedroom Disney Beach club for 13 TPU's and a two bedroom Hilton sea world for 13 TPU's.  We also made two reservations in a two bedroom Wyndham sea cliff in Hawaii for 22 TPU's each. 
We are very happy currently with RCI and the TPU's system.:hysterical:


----------



## Mayble (Apr 8, 2013)

Mine went down two.  I lost 17 TPU when depositing my 3 bedroom lock off separately in 2014.


----------

